
Discovering the Amiga 30 years late - doener
https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/amwa6y/discovering_the_amiga_30_years_late/
======
ncr100
True multitasking was handy on the Amiga when I wanted to do, e.g. movie-
making and photo-editing while bouncing through the OS' file-manager. It
really was like having multiple computers running simultaneously, in one box.

Like early Android vs early iPhone, one could be more productive on Android,
until iPhone received multitasking, with apps holding state between de/re-
focus.

